# Live fish food



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Where do you get your live fish food? Does anyone have a place they could recommend to get starter cultures from? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Kevin,

i feed my fishes fruit fly once a week. hehehe... i was into poison dart frogs, so... thats why i still have ff cultures even i don't keep pdf anymore. :lol: i got wingless mutant ff from my lab professor. midea and insect cups got from my frog breeder.

here are links i used to deal with. luckly... one is local...

those two breeders are the best in terrarium/vivarium hobby.

http://www.herpetologic.net/

http://www.saurian.net/

a company below their ff media is the best i've used with.

http://www.carolina.com/

if you want more info... go check this...

http://www.kingsnake.com

good luck,

Tim


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

That would be great Tim. Thanks!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

bump


----------

